# Current Listening Vol V



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Goodnight, I made three Eagles, golfing LP's at records store who specialized in vinyl, one is King's Singer doing court music, the other Is music of Leonardo Da Vinci music of his time (radio-Canada) label, sponsored?
> 
> But the ''plat de résistance ''if I can says is this awesome double LP, of Franco-Flemish masters!
> 
> ...


----------

